# Bocinas adecuadas para mi equipo



## riqui2007 (Abr 3, 2007)

Quisiera que me ayudaran a seleccionar unas bocinas y medidas de bafle adecuadas para mi equipo de sonido 
El sistema incluye un equalizador gráfico del amplificador de energía del Pioneer sá-950, 
Del equalizador sg-550 
Un sintonizador digital TX-950. 
El sa 950 es 2 x 70 vatios 8 ohmios 
Compre un par de bocinas como estas 
Son de “12” pulgadas y 1000 Watts modelo: 12 Ts - w306c 
Las puse e un bafle de estas características 
Bafle tipo ev para medios bajos y agudos 

caja tipo full-range para sistemas de 2 vías 
medidas: 45*75*42 en cm.
pido una disculpa por lo pasado en los anteriores post


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2007)

hola y cual es la pregunta solo tienes que fijarte en las especificaciones del parlante de 12" que tienes para ver el litraje de la caja saludos


----------



## riqui2007 (Abr 14, 2007)

mira lo que pasa es que hasta donde yo he investigado las bocinas que tengo son para automotriz  y yo las estoy usando para casero. pero para esto yo fabrique un bafle de las medidas mencionadas arriba.
mi pregunta es 
1.-si la estoy regando con ese bafle poniendole esa bocina o nada mas le cambio a una bocina rigida 
2.-si tengo que cambiar la bocina que tipo de bocina me conviene comprar. 
3.- y de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de mi amplificador que bocinas compro y que tipo de bafle le armo.

de antemano gracias


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 28, 2007)

creo que con las bocinas que usas esta bien...lo unico es checar las impedancias ya que los equipos caseros entregan 8ohms y las bocinas de auto son de 4, pero ese problema se resucelve con un transformador de impedancias. CON  esto solo haria falta diseñar unos buenos bafles, si no quieres complicarte sacando el litraje que aveces no marca la diferencia pues solo dime las caracteristicas de tu bocina de 12 pulgadas, la potencia y cuanto mide de profundidad...con esto te puedo dar un buen diseño incluidos los medios y unos tweeters para mejorar el sonido.Saludos


----------



## BIGBOY (May 11, 2007)

Hola, quisiera saber si puedo conectar un amplificador 5.1 con salida para altavoces frontales de 8 ohms a unos que ya tengo de 4 ohms. Gracias. MM


----------



## riqui2008 (Mar 11, 2008)

WOOFER PIONEER 1000W 12" doble bobina 

Características: 
Cono IMPP de fibra aramida entrelazada reforzada 
Envoltorio tejido radialmente de 4 capas de rollo ancho 
Imán de alta potencia de masa doble 
Yugo de poste ampliado y ventilado 
Uso de la caja 
Bobina doble de 4ohms 

Especificaciones:
Respuesta de frecuencia: 18 a 500 Hz 
Sensibilidad (1W/1m): 89 dB 
QTS: 0.351 
Caja sellada recomendada (litros): 0.85 ~ 1.75 Cubic Feet 
Frecuencia de resonancia más baja (FS): 37 Hz 
Potencia máxima: 1000 Watt 
Potencia de entrada nominal: 400 Watt 
VAS (Volumen equivalente): 0.85 ~ 1.75 Cubic Feet 
Tamaño del woofer (cm): 30


----------

